# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How does Peat soften water



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

How does Peat soften water? If its the humic acids wouldn't the acids effect KH? Does peat do anything to the Ca and Mg ratios?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

How does Peat soften water? If its the humic acids wouldn't the acids effect KH? Does peat do anything to the Ca and Mg ratios?


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

First, not all peat will soften water. Some of the peat for sale out their is either naturally devoid of softening abilities, or it has been treated with lime to keep it from acidifying and softening water. Peat that does soften water is variable in it's capacity and properties.

Peat contains some very large and complex organic acids (some humic acids, for instance) that are not soluble in water. When peat is placed in water some of the hydrogen ions bound to those acids are released into the water. The released hydrogen ions react with bicarbonate to form CO2 and reduce the alkalinity. The hydrogen takes with it a positive electrical charge and leaves the remaining large organic molecule with a negative charge.

The solids with a negative charge act as an ion exchanger. They attract positively charged ions out of the water, which are loosely bound to the molecule. Ammonium, magnesium and calcium are bound more strongly then sodium and potassium so they tend to be concentrated in the peat. That takes magnesium and calcium out of the water and makes it softer.


Roger Miller


----------



## JeffP (May 22, 2003)

Try this link for more info.

Peat Page


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks, that was a great link.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

If you really are gung ho, there's a book called: "The Limnology of Humic Waters". I've read some portions of it. Good book on the topic of humics in water. Check and see if the college library has it or can get it on loan.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## wetmanNY (Feb 1, 2003)

(If the book Tom Barr refers to is J. Keskitalo and P. Eloranta (eds.) _Limnology of humic waters_, Backhyus Publishers, Leiden, The Netherlands, 1999--- it is not available through www.amazon.com )


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

Dats the one!
See if it's in your library first.
But it's got a number of good discussions on peat which is actually somewhat of an enigma and an open area for research in many respects. Organic chemist have fun with it.
But you cannot trust organic chemist








Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

